# Whats the BEST turkey call



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It's great to have a partner. My daughter and I are teaming up this year. You guys can sit 20 feet apart or so and both call. Double calling is a killer tactic. Be 2 hens just clucking along and feeding, or better yet, when you have a wise old Tom hang up, one of you can yelp, and the other can mimmic a Jake by using a Primos Shake Gobbler and answer her. After a repetition or 2 of yelping and gobbling, sit tight and be quite for a minute and then do a fighting purr on your slate. 
If this doesn't do it, you have a smart old bird on your hands. 

The primos Gobbler is the most realistic gobble call that I've heard yet and imitates both a long beard and a jake gobble, it travels out there a long way too. Just be careful, you really do sound like a Tom and any other hunter in earshot will think so too.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I have all three (mouth, box and slate) but mainly use my mouth and box call.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

I take a various style of calls w/ me to the woods. I take a couple mouth calls, a push call, box, slate. having as many w/ you can only help. deer act just like turkeys at times. they may not -respond to a particular sound that day. having other options to your asrenal is your best chance to trick a tom in.


----------

